# Nhanh tay đặt hàng ngay để nhận ngay  máy lạnh âm trần lg GIÁ TỐT nhất



## hienphhlv (20/7/21)

*ĐẠI LÝ BÁN MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG RẺ NHẤT - HẢI LONG VÂN*

Hiện nay, *máy lạnh âm trần LG *chỉ tập trung sản xuất dòng Inverter với mong muốn mang đến cho người dùng những trải nghiệm thoải mái nhất mà vẫn không lo lắng nhiều về lượng điện năng sẽ được tiêu thụ. Vậy đại thi công dòng máy lạnh giá rẻ này là đâu?






*Máy lạnh âm trần LG* hiện nay đã được ra mắt model mới, thay thế hoàn toàn model cũ trước đó là ATUQ, với nhiều tính năng nổi bật hơn, khả năng làm lạnh sâu hơn, thiết kế đẹp hơn và hoạt động bền bỉ hơn.
Mức giá hiện tại của dòng máy lạnh này giao động từ 21.200.000đ – 36.500.000đ cho máy từ 2.0hp – 5.0hp.

2.0hp – ATNQ18GPLE7 – 21.200.000đ.
2.5hp – ATNQ24GPLE7 – 23.500.000đ.
3.0hp – ATNQ30GNLE7 – 25.500.000đ.
4.0hp – ATNQ36GNLE7 – 30.600.000đ.
4.0hp – ATNQ36GNLE7 – 31.200.000đ.
5.0hp – ATNQ48GMLE7 – 35.700.000đ.
5.0hp – ATNQ48GMLE7 – 36.500.000đ.
Hải Long vân được xem là đại lý thi công và lắp dòng* máy lạnh âm trần LG* giá rẻ và Với kinh nghiệm 7 năm trong việc là đại lý bán và lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần LG *cũng như nhận thầu cho nhiều công trình cỡ đại như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, biệt thự liền kề hay căn hộ chung cư,… đó đều là những không gian có cách lắp đặt vô cùng phức tạp, đòi hỏi tay nghề cao, độ chính xác và tỉ mỉ cần thiết trong lên ý tưởng, thiết kế và tiền hành lắp đặt… Nhưng chung quy lại, đội ngũ kỹ thuật của chúng tôi đều đã hoàn thành 1 cách tốt nhất. 
Liên hệ Hotline 0909 787 022 để được nhận tư vấn, báo giá và khảo sát trọn gói giá rẻ tốt nhất chính hãng và có thể xem thêm nhiều hơn dòng máy lạnh âm trần tại: máy lạnh âm trần giá rẻ

Các bài viết liên quan:
Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất


----------

